# specware 9 pro - urgente



## nmcaet (20 Out 2012 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Necessito de ajuda.... A estação specware 9 pro não faculta a pressão atmosférica QNH ???????

nuno


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2012 às 13:05)

nmcaet disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Necessito de ajuda.... A estação specware 9 pro não faculta a pressão atmosférica QNH ???????
> 
> nuno



Pelo que me parece "specware 9 pro" é um software e não uma estação meteorológica.
Se a estação à qual o software está ligado tiver um sensor de pressão então terá esses valores.


----------

